# Patronenfilter???



## Maurizio (12. Dez. 2005)

Hi,

wie vielleicht ein paar von euch wissen habe ich ja meinen Teich vergrößert.
Habe mir ja auch einen Filter gebaut aber jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das ausreicht wenn ich nur den Biotec18 habe um dem Dreck zu Filtern.Denn die restlichen drei Filtertonnen sind als Biofilter gedacht.Jetzt wollte ich wen es ganz schlimm kommt schon mal ein Plan B zusammen stellen und dachte ein Patroenenfilter währe da nicht schlecht.Jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen kann mann von einem Patronenfilter klares Wasser erwarten, den im diesem Sommer hatte ich den Biotec 18 an meinem alten 1800l Teich und ich hatte immer Braunes Wasser durch Schwebpartikel.Und das wollte ich nicht mehr haben denn ich hoffe mal das meine Koi im neuen Teich auch wachsen werden und das heißt ja auch mehr dreck. Also ich möchte es erst mal mit dem Bestehendem System brobieren und wenn das nicht klappt dann wollte ich den Patronenfilter bauen.

So sollte es aussehen wenn esfertig ist.
- defekter Link entfernt -

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ein Paar Bildrer von euren Filtern Posten. 


Danke


----------



## Annett (12. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Maurix,

ein Patronenfilter ist auch nichts anderes als ein Biofilter.
Um dauerhaft ohne Verstopfungen zu funktionieren, braucht auch er eine Grobschmutzabscheidung in Form von Spaltsieb, Sifi oder Vortex!


----------



## Maurizio (12. Dez. 2005)

Habe vor dem Filter Marke Eigenbau noch ein Biotec 18 mit Screenex.


----------



## Thorsten (12. Dez. 2005)

Hi Maurix,

also einen Patronenfilter kann ich sehr empfehlen, allerdings nur mit einer *vernünftigen* Grobschmutzvorabscheidung (siehe Annett).

Das kleine Biotec-Spaltsieb wird dir nicht viel nützen zumal deine Fische, insbesondere die Koi noch wachsen.  

Kurz und knapp, verkaufe den Biotec bei EBay oder behalte ihn für die Innenhälterung, besorge dir eine Sifi bzw. ein Spaltsieb und baue dir einen Patronenfilter!

Sehr gute Bauanleitungen findest Du bei Uwe... www.wonti.de

P.S.
Eine _Klarwassergarantie_ kann dir keiner geben (ausser O...e aber auch bei denen funktioniert es nicht immer   )


----------



## Thorsten (12. Dez. 2005)

ganz vergessen, schau mal Hier dürfte auch für dich sehr interessant sein...dort werden einige Filteranlagen vorgestellt


----------



## Maurizio (12. Dez. 2005)

Danke für die Direkte Antwort.Kannst du mir vielleicht auch noch sagen wie viel Meter Patronen ich brauche bei 14000l Koi Teich.

Danke


----------



## Thorsten (12. Dez. 2005)

jo kann ich...jetzt kommt wieder die berühmte Faustformel   

Man(n) sagt, 1m Patronen auf 1000l Wasser, aber plane ruhig großzügiger!

Empfehlen würde ich ca.2m Patronen auf 1000l Wasser, damit bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. 

Mein Vorschlag : 25 lfm Patronen + Vorabscheidung, dass reicht  aus.


----------



## Maurizio (12. Dez. 2005)

Danke.


----------



## Maurizio (21. Jan. 2006)

Hi,

kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 36, 40 und 50er Patronen Bohrung.Was meint ihr ist besser.?

Danke


----------



## Doogie (22. Jan. 2006)

Hi Maurix,

ich habe gestern mal meine Teich und filter Bilder online gestellt, leider ist das Gesamt-Bild des fertigen Filters nix geworden, muss ich nochmal machen... aber die Einzelteile kann man gut erkennen

Doogie's Teichbilder

Ich hoffe sie helfen dir weiter

LG
Doogie


----------



## Doogie (22. Jan. 2006)

ach ja, sorry, wegen der Bohrung: nimm ruhig die 36... dann sitzen sie schön stramm und schwimmen nicht auf

Dehnbar sind sie allemal
lG
Doogie


----------



## Maurizio (23. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Doogie  ,

ich hatte vor den Filter in ein IBC Container zu bauen,eigentlich genau wie der Filter vom Rainer.Und ich habe gestern von ihm erfahren das er 50er Bohrung  verbaut hat und er ja soweit damit zufrieden ist.Hast du deine Patronen mit 36er Bohrung auf 50er HT Rohr gezogen?Wenn ja ist das nicht von nachteil, du würdest doch die Poren zudrücken, ODER.Und wie  ist das mit dem Durchfluss bei den mit 36er Bohrung.  

Was ist eigentlich mit deinem Benikikokuryu von der Versteigerung?Ich hoffe du kannst zum Sommer hin ein paar schöne Bilder posten.  

Danke


----------



## Doogie (23. Jan. 2006)

Hi Maurix!

der Beni war vor dem Eis noch ziemlich lebendig, hoffe er ist es nach dieser Kältewelle auch noch, bin aber guter Dinge 

Klar, Fotos kommen jetzt dann in Hülle und Fülle, will die HP allmählich ausbauen, mit blogs usw... mal sehen was es wird, waren ja in den letzten Wochen eh schon einige Leute drauf, eigentlich unglaublich 

hast mich jetzt ganz ehrlich auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt, ich weiss nichtmal mehr auswendig welche Rohrstärke ich genommen habe, glaub aber nicht dass es bei mir 36er waren... muss ich selber direkt mal nachlesen gehen ;-)

Wegen dem Zudrücken der Poren:
grundsätzlich hast du recht, allerdings sollte der durchfluss-druck  dermaßen gering sein (aufgrund der riesigen Oberfläche) dass das relativ egal ist... 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Maurizio (23. Jan. 2006)

Hi Doogie!

Ich wollte auch eine Homepage machen und meine Hobby´s genau Vorstellen und Detaiert beschreiben.Aber leider beansprucht meine Ausbildung extrem viel Zeit  .Das heißt das ich mein Filter erst mitte oder ende März bauen kann.Und dann auch noch eine Homepage, also ich glaube das dass alles noch ein bissen dauert.  

Aber mich würde mal interessieren wie dein Filter aufgebaut ist,also die Filterstufen und welche Pumpe du benutzt.Was du für Technik am Teich verwendest z.b. Abschäumer oder Ozonreaktor.?


----------



## Maurizio (24. Jan. 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das - defekter Link entfernt -
 in irgend einer Form schädlich ist für die Koi im Teich.Ich würde nähmlich ein 
IBC Container für 49€ bekommen wo einmal Kaliumlactat befüllt war.Was meint ihr kann ich den noch benutzen oder such ich mir lieber einen anderen?

Danke


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Maurix,


ich habe mal etwas weiter gesucht und dabei das hier gefunden:
http://www.gifte.de/Lebensmittel/e_300_-_341.htm Bis E326 scrollen
Ganz unten steht: 
Symptome:  	Intoxikationen sind nicht bekannt.
Höchstmengen: Für Lebensmittel allgemein zugelassen ohne Höchstmengenangaben (quantum satis); jedoch nicht für Säuglingsnahrung

Ich werde mal heute in der Uni nachfragen, ob die Bedenken hätten... 
Normalerweise reinigt man so einen Behälter ja eh sehr gründlich bevor man ihn einsetzt.
Und dann ist E326 noch dazu ein Zusatzstoff, der ohne Höchstmengenangabe in Lebensmitteln verwendet werden darf! 
Ich persönlich hätte nach einer gründlichen Reinigung eigentlich keine Bedenken. 
Aber fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nichts, also werde ich das heute mal tun  
(Wird heute bei mir allerdings sehr spät)


----------



## Maurizio (24. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Annet,

Vielen Vielen Dank. :thumbup:  :razz: 

Danke


----------



## Doogie (24. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Maurix,

ich habe im Prinzip zwei getrennte Filterkreise.
Zum einen einen 6mx1m langen Filtergraben, der komplett mit Pfanzen zu ist, zum anderen den Patronenfilter.
Beide pumpen das Wasser auf den Wasserfallberg, dort fliesst das Wasser dann durch das Kiesbett wieder in ein kleines Pflanzenbecken und dann in den Teich zurück.

Nichts hochwissenschaftliches, nur günstig, optisch ansprechend und scheinbar effektiv, zumindest im letzten Sommer 
dazu muss man aber sagen: es sind 60.000l und nur 8 Kois, 4 große und 4 kleine... also recht gutes Verhältnis

lG
Doogie


----------



## Annett (25. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Maurix,

ich hab mal bei den Bilogiestudenten gefragt.
Einer meinte, er sehe kein Problem denn sowohl Acetat als auch Kalium seinen eigentlich ungiftig. 
(Eigentlich nur deshalb, weil man sich auch mit NaCl oder H2O umbringen kann.. die Menge machts 8) )

Also spül den IBC Container mehrfach gründlich aus, nachdem Du ihn schon optisch sauber bekommen hast. Ich denke, dann dürfte da nichts mehr schief gehen!

Viel Spaß beim Basteln ;-)


----------



## Maurizio (28. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hi leute!

Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 40er oder 50er Bohrung. Nehme ich die 50er Bohrung, passen die Filterpatronen genau auf die 50er HT Rohre. Aber wenn ich die mit 40er Bohrung nehme, sind die Wände von den Filterpatronen stärker. 

Bin immer wieder offen für Tips und Ratschläge.  

Danke
MFG


----------



## Frank (28. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hi Maurix,

bist du denn irgendwie an die 50er HT-Rohre gebunden? Sonst kannst du doch auch 40er HT-Rohr nehmen.


----------



## Maurizio (28. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Eigentlich bin ich nicht an die 50er HT Rohre gebunden aber wenn ich die 40er HT Rohre nehme ist der durchfluss doch etwas sehr gering, oder?

MFG


----------



## Frank (28. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Maurix,

nee, du sollst die 40er HT-Rohre wirklich nur für die Patronen verwenden, die "Sammelrohre" müssen natürlich größer werden. 

Baust du den Patronenfilter "eckig" oder in eine Regentonne? Gib mir mal bescheid, dann schick ich dir morgen eine Skizze.


----------



## Frank (28. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hi Maurizio,

hab mich nochmal aufgerafft schnell eine Skizze zu machen.


----------



## Maurizio (28. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für die Tolle Skizze. 

Ich hätte dann auch nur die 40er HT Rohre für die Patronen benutzt und den rest in 75er und 100er HT Rohr verbaut. Ich werde den Filter in einen IBC Container Bauen (Eckig) eigentlich nicht viel anders wie beim Rainer (rainthanner). 

MFG


----------



## Maurizio (23. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Annett!

Leider bekomme ich nur noch IBC Container in denen vorher Lecithin befüllt war. Ist das schädlich???​
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lecithin


MFG


----------



## Annett (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Moin Maurix,

schau mal hier unter E322 

Ich denke es gilt das selbe, wie für Deinen ersten Container.
Aber richtig ausspülen solltest Du die Teile trotz allem!


----------



## Maurizio (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Vielen Dank Annett!

MFG


----------



## karsten. (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo
schaut Euch mal DIE Wirklich interessante Konstruktion
hier an:

"sven´s Patronenfilter"

DAS halte ich für eine bedenkenswerte Alternative zur Verrohrung !
dabei sind noch gar nicht ALLE "Register" gezogen !
man könnte z.B. Kunstoffstreifen oder A4 Drahtkäfige in die Patronen stecken
....

Schönes WE 
karsten.


----------



## Maurizio (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Habe mich mal bei  Teichforum.org angemeldet aber ich kann mir trotzdem den Beitrag nicht angucken. 

Schade !


*MFG*


----------



## Maurizio (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hi Leute!

Habe mich jetzt entschieden:

1.TMC ProClear 30Watt *(Wie gehe ich von zwei 100er KG-Rohren auf eine UV Lampe???)*
2.Sprifi D-32cm H-50cm 125my
3.100l Kaldness __ Hel-X 14
4.Patronen 10x10x50cm ppi 30 32er Bohrung *(Wie Groß müssen die Löcher in den 40er HT-Rohren sein für die Patronen???)*

Ich werde einen Filterschacht in L Form Mauern wo bis zu 4 IBC Container Platz finden. Werde in ungefähr in 1 Woche anfangen.

Wünscht mir Glück :?

*MFG*


----------



## karsten. (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*



			
				Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich mal bei  Teichforum.org angemeldet aber ich kann mir trotzdem den Beitrag nicht angucken.
> 
> Schade !
> 
> ...



Hallo 
Wer weiss ,gegen was ich jetzt alles wieder verstosse !?  

Hier ein Bild
_*Edit by Thorsten*_

und hier von mir ,das Prinzip , kurz skizziert 



und schon "optimiert"


----------



## Thorsten (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hi Karsten,

also von meiner Seite aus, verstößt Du gegen nichts.........

......nun kommt das *aber*  bitte keine Bilder von .org hier posten!

Du bist selbst in dem Forum aktiv, dann weisst Du auch wie es der Admin dort hält 

Ich habe keine Lust den Briefkasten zu öffnen und Post von seinem Anwalt darin zu finden.......... 

Danke für dein/euer Verständnis!


----------



## Maurizio (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hi Leute!

Habe die ganzen Bauteile gekauft die ich für den Patronenfilter brauche. Praktiker hat gerade 20%.
Ich will garnicht dran denken, ich muss die ganzen HT Rohre Löchern.

MFG


----------



## Frank (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hi Maurizio,

ich hoffe du hast vor deinem Kauf gut verglichen. 
Ich habe vor ca. 5 min. beim Praktiker angerufen und mich nach Teichfolie erkundigt: Zumindest in Osnabrück nehmen die Apothekerpreise. 
*1mm PVC pro m² sage und schreibe 6,99 €.*


----------



## Maurizio (24. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hi Frank!

Habe ja nur die ganzen HT Rohre dort gekauft. Und die waren so schon billiger als bei Hornbach oder OBI. Und 6,99€ habe ich noch nicht mal für meine EPDM Folie bezahlt.

Anhang Skizze

MFG


----------



## bonsai (25. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Maurizio,
wieso setzt Du die UVC nicht hinter die Pumpenkammer Richtung Teich.
Die verklumpten Algen bleiben dann doch bein nächsten Durchgang im Filter hängen. Du ersparst Dir so die Bildung eines Flaschenhalses im Filtereingang.
Hinter der Pumpenkammer kannst du ohne viel Aufwand einen Bypass für die UVC legen, der wird dann nur bei Bedarf geschaltet. Ohne UVC hast Du dann weniger Verlust auf der Druckseite, weil die Pumpe dann direkt in den Teich fördert.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Maurizio (25. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Norbert!

Danke für den guten TIP!!! 

Danke

MFG


----------



## olafkoi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Maurizio

Du kannst dir aber auch eine gebrauchte TMC 110 Watt besorgen für kleines geld und baust das Steuergrät sowie die lampenfassungen aus (Schraubverschlüsse) dann nimmst du dir KG Roh und baust das Gehäuse mit den Selben Maßen und TStücken  nach und schon hast du eine 110mm UVC Bilder folgen vom Prototypen.  

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Maurizio (27. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Olafkoi!

Wenn das ganze nicht so sehr Teuer wird ist es eine Überlegung wert. Denn ich habe jetzt schon eine TMC 30Watt gekauft.

MFG


----------



## Thorsten (27. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

110 Watt UVC, bei der Teichgröße???? 

Bisschen heftig oder?!


----------



## olafkoi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Das war eine Musteridee geht auch mit einer 55 Watt oder 30 Watt TMC
Die Bilder mache ich heute oder Morgen dazu


----------



## Maurizio (4. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Gemeinde!

Heute kammen die Patronen .

*MFG*


----------



## Maurizio (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Gemeinde!

Heute kam das BoFiTec 450mm mit 150µ Sieb und ich habe mir die PVC-U Teile für den Patronenfilter bei Sprick abgehollt.


----------



## Maurizio (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Habe es soweit fertig, wobei noch ein paar Änderungen anstehen wie z.b. 110er Abgang oder wenn ich es schaffe ein 110er Sammelrohr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Muste alle Zwischenstücke mit der Gehrungssäge abschneiden (hinten im Bild).


----------



## kwoddel (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Maurizio 
Mal nur eine kurze Frage "Wo machst du das alles, doch wohl nicht im Wohnzimmer?  Also das würde Stress geben wenn solche Sachen im Wohnbereich gemacht wird


----------



## Maurizio (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Ich habe das alles in meinem Zimmer gemacht. Denn in der Garage oder im aussen Bereich ist zurzeit kein Platz wegen dem Umbau. Aber wenn ich anfange zu kleben gehe ich raus.


----------



## Maurizio (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Teich Freunde!

Habe heute mal die PVC-Konstruktion überarbeitet.

Viele Grüße, aus dem warmen Wiesbaden.

Mauri


----------



## Maurizio (28. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Heiliges Posaunenrohr! Ist das eine übele Angelegenheit mit dem PVC verkleben. Auch wenn man es draußen verarbeitet stinkt es wie die Hölle.

Aber ich hoffe das dass alles mal ein ende nimmt! Was ich aber zum Glück nicht glaube, sonst hätte ich nähmlich nichts mehr zu tun.

Gruß Mauri


----------



## Maurizio (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Leute!

* LxBxT 2,65x1,20x1,40
**Insgesamt habe ich in zwei Tagen 6,1m³*



*Erde da rausgehollt.
**Werde jetzt doch eine Bodenplatte und Wände aus Beton machen.*




*Da wo es rot eingezeichnet ist muss noch Erde raus*.


----------



## jochen (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Maurix...

Respekt!!!

Soll noch einmal jemand behaupten das UNSERE Jugend nichts mehr arbeiten will.


----------



## Thorsten (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Hallo Maurix,

sag mal baust Du jetzt eine gemauerte Kammer ohne IBC Container?

Irgendwie fehlt mir immo der Durchblick


----------



## Maurizio (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter???*

Ich stelle den IBC in den Schacht.


----------

